# Jones Trailers



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

A friend of mine is considering buying a Jones dog trailer. I personally prefer Deerskin but I am wondering what others more experienced with other trailers think. Any comments or experiences are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The game farm where I work owns one. Personally I think it is a POS, poorly insulated, lousy wiring, not good craftsmanship at all.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would highly recommend Ainley or Deerskin over Jones.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Do any of them have springs? Or do you just knock the sense into your dogs when they bounce on the roof of their holes? :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

SueLab said:


> Do any of them have springs? Or do you just knock the sense into your dogs when they bounce on the roof of their holes? :lol:


The tandem axels aren't nearly as bad as a single. Those poor dogs in a 4 hole! :shock: 

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I never owned one, and I can't put my finger on _Why_, but there is something about them that I just don't like. :?
Let me add Whitaker to the list of single axel trailers that ride well.
john


----------



## Bob Region (Mar 2, 2003)

*Jones Dog Trailers*

Each to his own but I bought a Jones 8 hole Lonestar three years ago and couldn't be more pleased. It has a stainless body that is fully insulated with an aluminum frame, running boards, and large box on the front, and a three speed super fan. The trailer pulls very well and has Dexter hubs and axles. The low profile makes for less wind resistance and the dogs have plenty of room to stand, turn around, lay down and stretch out. Also has a 15 gal. water tank with a spigot on each side. Also has a five year warranty.

I looked at several mfgs and talked to their people and looked at their designs and Jones came out on top. Danny Jones and his staff were good to work with and produced a quality product for me. Remember, trailers are like any other piece of equipment, if you don't take care of it, it won't take care of you.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got a six hole Jones, tandem axle, and I couldn't be more pleased. The company is great to work with, and the trailer has held up very well. I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------

